

Viral marketing is not a marketing strategy - itsybaev
http://andrewchen.co/2007/09/01/viral-marketing-is-not-a-marketing-strategy/

======
itsybaev
"There's no such thing as viral" David Heinemeier (37signals)
<http://youtu.be/0CDXJ6bMkMY>

